# Moving to Houston - question about insurance



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi - we are moving to Houston next year and my husband (UK national, US PR) will be a self-employed contractor, which means no health benefits.

I've looked at sites for the biggies (BC/BS, Aetna) and most private insurance is essentially major medical, with nothing else. We are most likely to have a child in the near future, and need something more comprehensive.

Any one with experience with self-insuring for medical?

thank you!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The problem with personal insurance is that they can exclude everything that ails you. If you fall off a ladder and break your back, it's great. If you have a long-term illness such as diabetes, you're screwed.

Until Washington gets its act together and cures the problem (ha!), it's best to head for group policies since these cannot pick and choose what they cover for individuals -- it's covered for everyone in the group or it isn't. It is possible to find these if you're self-employed through professional associations or even the state government.


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

Self employed contractor - have you thought of trying employer leasing - like you are technically on a payroll of a payroll provider - they charge you a small fee -monthly to do ur payroll, W2 etc - what u get in the process is this - buying power for the same dollar you will spend privately u can get more - for the same dollar for insurance options with them are better - due to mass buying power - Administaff or Trinet -are the 2 I can think of at the top of my head. The only word of caution here - I have seen this being used in small business but not too sure if they will do it for a single person - but its still worth a try- look them up on the website. Sorry this is jst a shot in the dark- sharing wht I can think of


----------

